# Iwin Games Problem



## DeHiro (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi there :3 

I recently bought a new HP vista laptop and it works brilliantly. But, for some reason I can't get on to Iwin games. I used to go on very often on my old laptop and had no problems, and the site works fine from other computers. 

Whenever I go to the site it simply does not load and looks like this:










None of the links work either.

At first I thought it might be something to do with McAfee, as the laptop came with a free trial. So I downloaded a software that removes all the McAfee software. But it still doesn't work. I've updated Java and Macromedia but still doesn't work.

Anyone else had a similar problem? And how did you overcome it?

Thank you!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

You might want to try another website for your free games. iwin.com is a potential malware spreader. Reports from other users say they got files that were infected with adware and trojans. It seems like the files available at iwin.com are not properly scanned.


----------

